# How to create a Photo-Realistic Rendering



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will demonstrate how to make a Photo realistic rendering of this trunk. It’s all in the lighting.

Click this link to check it out.
http://youtu.be/4vqw_jMZ5eM


----------

